# Hidden Door...



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to get some ideas for a hidden door in a wall with drywall on it. 

thanks


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

You mean a POCKET door? 

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=d2da7bf6259b98f9&biw=1263&bih=569


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Very difficult to conceal the opening in a drywall surface. Secret doors are most successful when incorporated into architectural features such as book cases, panel moulding breaks in a wall, etc. Not to mention, how are you edging the drywall opening to prevent chipping and breaking along the edge.?

The next pain in the butt is the latch mechanism. Anything that has a spring loaded "press and release/press and latch" is difficult to flush the face perfectly, especially if you have nothing concealing the door seam. Thus having moulding detail helps conceal the jamb gap. 


Did you mean pocket door?

Describe the wall and what the expectation is.


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

There is a door at the top of a balcony in my customers house that is really the only way they can get to the balcony besides the spiral staircase that leads up there. Needless to say, they need the door but dont want to see it much. I was thinking to remove the existing door and jamb. Replace the rock around the opening with new so I can use j bead around the opening to hide edge of the rock. Now maybee jamb out the opening with 1x, 3/4" short of the face and use 3/4" ply for the door with some hinge system...

what do ya think?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

We do work for a contractor that does a lot of these "hidden" doors. 

You are on the right track with the drywall J stop at the jamb. The jamb is only as wide as the stud. They use some large Soss hinges and roller catches at the top of the door. The pulls are flush mounted similar to the ones pictured below. They are never really hidden, nothing can be in a flat wall.

I don't have pictures of a dry walled door. But they are similar to these.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Facing the "concealment" side of the door, does it open in or out?

Out is easy, in will reveal any hinge type. Is this a real passageway to another section of the home, or just some superfluous architectural feature in an entry atrium, that is essentially a dead end?

If it's a dead space and not in need of an actual passage door, and it needs to open out, possibly consider inset cabinet hinges. 3 or 4 on a rigid, back-framed paint grade ply. Each hinge is adjustable to help flush the face as much as possible.


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's gonna open out towards balcony, the other side is a room they use, but there is limited head room to open that way.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Gus,

Those are some nice looking doors. What thickness are they? 

Soss are sweet, but require some pretty skilled installation. Not sure how they could be easily adjusted if the face isn't just right. Also, do they make some that would work on an interior door? The amount of hardware in the universe, I won't be surprised to see something pop up.


----------



## whooley (Apr 5, 2008)

Mount a framed mirror on it. Make it the same exact size as the door and match the frame to the decor of the house. You can also mount base to the bottom of the door and hold the mirror to the top of the base.

You can also add at least one picture in the area with the same framing to make it fit in better.
Of course you would need a bullet catch and some type of pull to the mirror side. the pull could be just a recess on the back of the mirror frame.


----------



## curlin (Feb 16, 2011)

I did one with SOSS hinges. We beveled the door and trim for the stop. There are two standard SOSS hinges and one large spring loaded one that shuts the door. The panel on the left beside the staircase is the door. Hard to see, Isn't it!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

curlin said:


> I did one with SOSS hinges. We beveled the door and trim for the stop. There are two standard SOSS hinges and one large spring loaded one that shuts the door. The panel on the left beside the staircase is the door. Hard to see, Isn't it!


That is cool:thumbsup:
Does the ho have any paintings hung with removable eyes?:laughing:


----------

